
Morgan Freeman explains Russia's plot to undermine the U.S, says "We are at War" - mbgaxyz
https://twitter.com/InvestigateRU/status/910100283463798785
======
mtgx
My first thought: I guess Freeman does whatever he's paid to do these days.

Second thought: Other than the spy story, replace USA with Russia in there,
and it will still be accurate. The USA has undermined about 1 national
election per year (on average) since the WW2.

But sure, everything he said about Russia is also likely true.

~~~
wu-ikkyu
Reminds me of this Dave Chappelle bit about Ja Rule

[https://youtu.be/Mo-ddYhXAZc](https://youtu.be/Mo-ddYhXAZc)

